# motorcycle insurance



## starlite68 (25 Jul 2005)

hi,i am thinking if buying a small motorcycle from a friend of mine,anyone know of a good insurance company that would give me a reasonable quote?
I have tried carol nash but them a bit pricy! gratefull for all help.


----------



## tiger (25 Jul 2005)

try http://www.aon.ie/ as well.  I think there's only one other insurance co. (either axa  or hibernian).  Have a look on boards.ie.  My insurance renewal just came throught the post today, CN, gone up again...


----------



## starlite68 (26 Jul 2005)

thanks tiger....will give it a try


----------



## brodiebabe (28 Jul 2005)

Carole nash is a brokers that deals with motorbike insurance.


----------



## RS2K (1 Aug 2005)

Royal and Sun Alliance, Hib, Axa.

That's it a.f.a.i.k.


----------



## Johno (3 Aug 2005)

Hibernian Insurance have withdrawn from motorcycle insurance. If you are insured with them you will be advised by Hibernian at renewal to place your insurance elsewhere.


Johno


----------



## quarterfloun (14 Oct 2005)

Single European Market my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language! Rip off Ireland. Why not a European policy?? To much like a sensible approach.


----------

